# Evo 6 Ralliart Detail



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all :wave:

This is my own car and I am a hobbyist detailer, this is my first post in the Showroom, so please be gentle :newbie:

So,I thought I would start on the exterior and give it a bit of pampering and deep cleanse, as had a weeks holiday and had gone a bit click happy on the add to cart button for some detailing orders in preparation, see following picsfor my stash 

It was only after I was uploading the pics into PB had a realised how many I had taken, about 150  and PB account was complaining that I had run out storage, so I have cut down the number of pictures for each stage. The afters pics really do not do justice as the camera is a bit of a crappy cheap one.

On with the pics 

Here's the stash that arrived in the post :naughty:









Heard good stuff about the optimum products, and after using sample sizes I took the plunge and bought the full size products and ditched my other products (the Optimum No Rinse ONR and Optimum Instant Detailer & Gloss Enhancer OID missing from this shot below).










Some before shots, the paint was white but was a bit matt, there was no reflection or gloss, sun didnt catch at all.





































Massing the cleaning kit. Started the Project with Claybar, APC through Sprayer and then foam bath. Next up was going round with APC and detaling brushes getting into all the rubbers and seals and crevices. Followed by Tardis to remove tar and any bonded contaminants not removed by other stages. Then to really go to town did a pass with Aquartz IronCut. Was silky smooth and click by this stage.




























Next tuned my attention to the wheels. Wheels were then polished and sealed and waxed.





































Realised that now the body was sparkling clean, the flaps really stood out and so they came over to be cleaned but the car looked too clean to go back on and they looked too tatty, so a new set from FQ Perf was sourced (still waiting to go on actually)














































Onto Cleansing the Paint and trying some swirl removal with some sample sizes I had to try out.




























Just these products from this cleansing and swirl stage gave great results and spurred me on, a shine started to appear, but lacked clarity and definition still.




























Decided to tackle the door shuts next



















Nasty Grimy Black marks nearly gone


























































































Before moving to paint cleaninsing and polishing and to remove all traces of APC/Tardis/Ironcut and last remaining grime I washed down with ONR and a spritz of ONR all over in QD dilution ratio as a drying aid.



















Next was back to polishing and trying to get some definition and shine back










Went over car with Poli-Seal as the Pre-Wax cleaner, and is great as an AIO for getting into places by hand that you cant get the polisher, also doing door shuts etc. This product now replaces my Jeffs Prime / Prime Strong I used to use.










Was then sealed with Opti-Seal, and this is where the true shine and relections came from, added loads of slickness and like glass afterwards.



















Topped all off with the Optimum Wax. Great thing about all these products is that teher is Zero dust and all are trim safe and can be used on Glass and Trim. I use the Poli-Seal as a glass and metal polish and the Wax really sheets the water if used on the windscreen (use to use Jeffs Pime for glass polish)










Dressed tyres, and all trim and rubbers with the Optimum dressing. Used diluted in spray form as easier to apply.










*And the afters *


















































































THE END


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

That looks spot on mate

Just the sort of car I am wanting now


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks great nice evo!


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Results and brilliant car...mind you im biased!lol

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Cheers all, nice comments make it all worth while :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

DNZ 21 said:


> That looks spot on mate
> 
> Just the sort of car I am wanting now


Will actually be up for sale soon as making way for my next toy :car:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

That is STUNNING! An old school EVO. I love the older model, it just has that "You wanna fight me" look about it. You've really turned it around, look gorgeous. Optiseal really does look good on white paintwork.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job.The best of the evo's imo:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

excellent job


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful motor mate loved these for as long as i can remember, this is certainly one of the finest examples i have seen for ages!!

Well done...


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

that evo used to being to my x girlfriends stepdad  the car originally camr from extreme in birmingham whom are evo specialist, never missed a beat back then, nice to see it still alive esp as i had a drive in this one

7 years ago in warwickshire:


----------



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Good job there mate :thumb:

Never really been a fan of the older evo's but this shows just how nice they can actually be!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great Steve.

Robbie


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

gorgeous motor, been keeping an eye on it on MLR, will be doing the same to my Evo soon to get the paintwork back up to scratch

has this changed hands again or is it still you that has it Steve ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

Just spunked on my screen,iam in love with this!!!!! Awesome work


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

Omg look at that vectra!! That is porn rite there!!!!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*Thanks all*

Your all replaying quicker than I can type :lol:

A big thanks guys to all those below that have posted so far and cant say thanks individually too, really appreciated :thumb:



who45 said:


> that evo used to being to my x girlfriends stepdad  the car originally camr from extreme in birmingham whom are evo specialist, never missed a beat back then, nice to see it still alive esp as i had a drive in this one
> 7 years ago in warwickshire:


:wave: What an amazing small world.... yes I still had all the paperwork from Xtreme when it was bought in 2003 and every receipt for everything since 

The new owner is a site admin/ events organiser for Hampshire Jap Cars and has gone to a very much loved home, is replacing his skyline. He is inlove with the car and below is a fantastic quote I just had to share (I am sure he wont mind  )....

_"...Well.. Was lucky enough to bag a little ride in this yesterday.

What to say!? Definitely the fastest point to point car I've ever been in, handling just about bends the rules of physics, stopping ability will see your organs playing tunes against your rib cage, smoothness of power delivery... Smoother than a babies bum, so the saying goes! Looks, just about nailed the tarmac spec rally slag look to perfection yet whilst somehow keeping a nonchalant nod towards respectability.

And whilst singing this car's praises, I have to mention the anti-lag. How much fun??

In short, thats some car Chris. ..."_

I felt really proud after reading that, and almost brought a tear to my eye now that its gone

Here is his post on MLR with some great pics (Still looking good from my detail) that I am really envious off.... I should have had these shots in this thread to show off the results of my detail better.... I may ask him for some copies and post here as the after shots... http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=349045

My attempts here, were pretty poor... http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=346186



calum001 said:


> gorgeous motor, been keeping an eye on it on MLR, will be doing the same to my Evo soon to get the paintwork back up to scratch
> 
> has this changed hands again or is it still you that has it Steve ?


Yes, changed hands again, as above, hre is his post on MLR with some great pics that I am really envious off....
http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=349045

....this car had been my ultimate passion and pride of joy

Do I regret selling, then yes, but as they say,regret only the things you havent done... so I am now in an RS4 Avant as wanted one of these even longer than the Evo  ....so expect a RS detailing thread soon

First pics of the new RS beast here 
http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=351592


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

steve_70 said:


> Your all replaying quicker than I can type :lol:
> 
> A big thanks guys to all those below that have posted so far and cant say thanks individually too, really appreciated :thumb:


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Great Job :thumb:.....I detailed a friends Evo 7 earlier in the year so know just how difficult it is to get such a clean look on white cars.....Very nice example there too :buffer:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

> Omg look at that vectra!! That is porn rite there!!!!


and then i sold it, one of 37 built.........went to a guy that thrashed it, then it got sold and it stood still for years, then it was sold after after it had rotted away and had severl bits stripped off it before being sold to someone whom was going to bring it back to life, that attempt failed and its been sold again, the current owner has had all the rot replaced, original bits have been aquired and the car is now to be restored again - completion date is billing 2011 to my knowledge - i sold it back in 2005


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

who45 said:


> and then i sold it, one of 37 built.........went to a guy that thrashed it, then it got sold and it stood still for years, then it was sold after after it had rotted away and had severl bits stripped off it before being sold to someone whom was going to bring it back to life, that attempt failed and its been sold again, the current owner has had all the rot replaced, original bits have been aquired and the car is now to be restored again - completion date is billing 2011 to my knowledge - i sold it back in 2005


wow! Love those cars just as much as the evo,v6 arent they? shame the rot takes over  very nice candy though look perfect standard:thumb::thumb:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

RS4 looks quality mate, very jealous ! another car on my list of 'must owns' at somepoint in my life !


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

calum001 said:


> RS4 looks quality mate, very jealous ! another car on my list of 'must owns' at somepoint in my life !


Thanks, starting a piggy bank fund now for the 911 GT3 RS that I also need to own at some point in my life


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

squeakyclean32 said:


> Great Job :thumb:.....I detailed a friends Evo 7 earlier in the year so know just how difficult it is to get such a clean look on white cars.....Very nice example there too :buffer:


Thanks,much appreciated


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

steve_70 said:


> Thanks, starting a piggy bank fund now for the 911 GT3 RS that I also need to own at some point in my life


haha now thats just greed, love your thinking !! :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I remember looking at the thread on the MLR and thinking what a good job was done on it :thumb: and then saw this one when having a little browse. 
Cracking work there mate :buffer:

And nice to see how many fellow Evo owners are on here too


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

scratcher said:


> I remember looking at the thread on the MLR and thinking what a good job was done on it :thumb: and then saw this one when having a little browse.
> Cracking work there mate :buffer:
> 
> And nice to see how many fellow Evo owners are on here too


Thanks 

The new owner has asked me if i would continue on with the good work, so happy to be the new official detailer of this car and maintain the standards and keep my hand in the Evos  ...plus he is a superb photographer  so will swap skills and he can be my official detailing projects photographer :thumb:

Must also post up the other 3 detailing threads I did for this car; the engine bay, Interior, and arches/wheels. I will edit them and combine into one new post here.

Then I must start on my own new project of the RS


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

That is a nice motor :thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

The dog looks well impressed, nice work.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Doc said:


> The dog looks well impressed, nice work.


Thanks 

..he was, he says it looks the Mutts Nutts Dad :lol::lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work and reflections Steve :thumb:
Optimum certainly does bring out the gloss to colours like White and Silvers !


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> Great work and reflections Steve :thumb:
> Optimum certainly does bring out the gloss to colours like White and Silvers !


Many thanks and much appreciated, always nice to get recognition from the Pro's :thumb:

I love optimum as its so user friendly and results never failed to impress

However, now I am having a conflict as I am hearing that Jeffs Acryllic could be even better, especially for white and silver/ grays.

I am agonising as I now have Audi Avus Silver Pearl (sort of a smoke gray) and thinking should I give the Jeffs Acryllic a go or stay with optimum.

Further compounded as I have an RS forum members Sprint Blue Pearl and Phantom Black Peal possibly and again wondering to use Optimum again, Jeffs or Blackfire ...Confused 

...All thoughts welcomed  :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks great, mate! Also looks like you got a bit of sunshine while finishing it off! :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Good Job m8 :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

steve_70 said:


> Many thanks and much appreciated, always nice to get recognition from the Pro's :thumb:
> 
> I love optimum as its so user friendly and results never failed to impress
> 
> ...


Steve, you can't go wrong with Black Fire either like Optimum it's a brilliant product ! I would definitely stay with Optimum IMHO it looks great on all colours !

What I do is use OPTISEAL first and then spray Optimum Spray Wax after, your Whites and Silvers will pot out even more !

Whatever product you use I am sure you will get good results !

Regards Mario


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Mario. Iam going to try some 50/50 on the bonnet and do some tests.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

would there be any change in the polishes/sealants/waxes since the Scotia White on Evo's is single stage/part paint with no clearcoat ?

will be looking to stock up on a few more things for mine in the next month or 2


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I've jusy got PB White Diamond to try when the weather picks up.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

calum001 said:


> would there be any change in the polishes/sealants/waxes since the Scotia White on Evo's is single stage/part paint with no clearcoat ?
> 
> will be looking to stock up on a few more things for mine in the next month or 2


My experience was that the paint was very soft and thin and so without a clearcoat great care has to be taken not to go be to aggressive in the cut level of the polish. I would have thought Menz 85RE probably or 106. I have used LC Green then Black to finish, and a Orange spot pad where required that Green didnt correct enough. I guess there will be a million pad/polish combos that others more experienced than me can offer.

I will be maintaining this Evo for the new owner, and I will continue to use a sealant and possibly topped with a wax. As there is no pearl/flakes and is a flat colour then I guess then that may change the choice of wax, as there is no muting of flake and pop to worry about so broader choice of waxes I imagine.

So after some research and advice on other threads/forums, for the Scotia White, I will either stay with Opti-Seal topped with OCW or Jeffs Acryllic topped with probably a RaceGlaze Wax (probably 42 / 55) But I am no expert yet on optimum wax selction.


----------

